# Samsung Soundbar will not turn on when i turn my Samsung TV on



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a Samsung soundbar and a Samsung TV hooked up to a Dish Hopper 3. When i turn on the TV & the Hopper 3 the soundbar will not turn on.
I have looked all over the place and i can't find a answer, how do i fix this problem?
Please help.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

First off - can you use your Dish remote to power on / off and adjust the volume of the Sound Bar? 

If you go into the setup menu, you should find an option to setup "Auxilary Devices" and under one of them you should find "Samsung Audio Devices"

at worst, you can check on Dish's website for what 4 digit code it should use.

Once you get so the Dish remote can control the sound bar, the rest should fall into place.


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

No i can't use the Dish remote to power it on. I have to use the Samsung remote to turn it on, when it's on i can use the dish remote to use the volume and turn it off, but i can't get it to turn on when i turn the TV on at the same time.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

acer505 said:


> No i can't use the Dish remote to power it on. I have to use the Samsung remote to turn it on, when it's on i can use the dish remote to use the volume and turn it off, but i can't get it to turn on when i turn the TV on at the same time.


When you turn it off are you also turning off the TV? (And using the remote control button that turns the TV on and off?)
If so, it sounds like the sound bar is being controlled by your TV (especially since your TV remote works). Perhaps there is a setting that will "turn on soundbar with TV" in the TV settings?


----------



## acer505 (Nov 14, 2007)

I hooked up a D.in cable and changed the TV to output sound and it worked.Now the soundbar turns on when i turn on the TV.
Thank you for your Help.


----------

